
ContainerShip 1.3.0 released with native persistent data support - normanjoyner
https://github.com/containership/containership/releases/tag/1.3.0
======
ramsteinfan
I've been tracking this through release candidates, and glad it has finally
landed. Good work ContainerShip team!

~~~
normanjoyner
Thank you! We believe with native support for running persistent applications,
ContainerShip leads the pack in simplicity for a full-featured containerized
workload platform.

